# Got my quote today for my gtr



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Got my insurance quote today for my 34 gtr

1133 euros fully comp
5 years ncb and full license for 1 year

very happy with that i must say as i was paying about 200 more on my supra


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

who was that with?

what mods?

and ermm how old are you


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Im in ireland mate , and im 25


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

I used to be with Adrian Flux but now I'm with Sky Insurance (£550 fully comprehensive with protected no claims)). I found them to be £100 cheaper than Flux. A-plan were too expensive for me. I'm 35 with 16years no claims though.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How much they paying you for posting the same message in 10+ different topics?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay Millard said:


> I used to be with Adrian Flux but now I'm with Sky Insurance (£550 fully comprehensive with protected no claims)). I found them to be £100 cheaper than Flux. A-plan were too expensive for me. I'm 35 with 16years no claims though.



thats quite good esp as we live in the same town

may see you about


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

*insurance*

I got the names of the insurance companies from this forum. I just wanna get the word out there that you need to try all these companies cos a cheaper price from one company doesnt mean thats the right one for the individual.

Yeah see you around give us a flash and a toot and i'll stop. My plate ends in LAG


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> How much they paying you for posting the same message in 10+ different topics?


What are you talking about?


----------



## dmcl1980 (Aug 26, 2006)

what company did you get that quote from shane.pm me if you want.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

pm sent mate


----------



## Jay Millard (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah


----------

